# Carbon arrow spine tester



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anybody built a carbon arrow spine tester similar too the ram one, if you have could you send me a copy of your plans kern too get one built( not by me if I want it too work).

Thanks greg


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Are you wanting to test for spine deflection or are you wanting to locate the spine?


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

I am wanting too locate the spine for indexing purposes I know ram products makes one but $300 a bit dear for me


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

You can do it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=604405&highlight=spine+tester+skynight


----------



## idw (Feb 4, 2015)

I use a flat digital kitchen scale, mark the center (guess most of the time) and about 15cm either side then push the arrow down either side the the scale and note the weight measure. Then just compare it to the spine of a known shaft.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here is the one I built but "I don't need no stinking plans" I just cut and bolt scraps together as need be. It is large enough that I can set the supports at the standard 28" apart and the weight I use is the standard weight too. So I can do both confirm the spine number and by rotating it I can find the weak or strong side.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

b0w_bender said:


> here is the one I built but "I don't need no stinking plans" I just cut and bolt scraps together as need be. It is large enough that I can set the supports at the standard 28" apart and the weight I use is the standard weight too. So I can do both confirm the spine number and by rotating it I can find the weak or strong side.


Nicely done Mr. Bender.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is one I built to fit on my press, it can also be fitted with a indicator for checking the spine, but I mostly use the dial indicator for locating the spine like in the picture. I have also since changed the way the weight hangs from the arrow, it is now on roller bearings also.
View attachment 2152872
View attachment 2152873


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

here is a good one:

http://peteward.com/2009pages/spinetester2.html


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

I need one of these!!


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks everyone will give it a crack shortly


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Same as Bowbender, no plans, all in my head.
Can set to standard 28'' length and has standard weight so both spine and index is possible.

Kev


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it better to place the dial indicator on the top or the bottom of the arrow?


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Pysiek said:


> Is it better to place the dial indicator on the top or the bottom of the arrow?


Personally, I don't think it matters as far as accuracy goes, just depends on how the weight operates on the shaft.
Mine, the weight presses down via roller bearings on the top pf the shaft, hence the guage is underneath.
I have seen other systems where the weight is suspended below the shaft via 2 hooks, in this case the gauge would sit above the shaft.

Kev


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tag, my indicator is on the top and I don't like it that way. I will be changing it soon.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Parts list


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

So...will any roller skate bearings I find on fleabay work, or do I need a particular kind/size?


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Built mine last week. Works well have compared it with a ram and results were the same.


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

When you test for spine do you cut your arrows or leave them long just asking


----------



## Stumblinhorse (Dec 1, 2013)

lucasm said:


> When you test for spine do you cut your arrows or leave them long just asking


The standard is 28" with 1.6# to test spine. To identify weak/strong side there is no standard, prolly easier long! But most testers will have the supports 28" apart.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I made a spine tester with a dial indicator 3-4 years ago. I found that ACC's, aluminum, FMJ's, CX Terminator's Axis and others did not have much spine variance. You guys who spine test all your arrows do you find much difference among like groups? I found more issues in concentricty (sp).


----------



## cjorg (Aug 26, 2012)

Tunaboy said:


> I made a spine tester with a dial indicator 3-4 years ago. I found that ACC's, aluminum, FMJ's, CX Terminator's Axis and others did not have much spine variance. You guys who spine test all your arrows do you find much difference among like groups? I found more issues in concentricty (sp).


I found that testing ACC's was practically a waste of time, they are EXCELLENT arrows. If I remember right, my old Fatboys were very good also.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I've found a lot of variance in one of the dozen Beman's that I purchased. The next dozen of them was perfect. The 2 dozen axis arrows were very close also.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

dw'struth said:


> So...will any roller skate bearings I find on fleabay work, or do I need a particular kind/size?


Don't think size/type matters much.
They don't need to be too large.
I just went for a kit that had a sufficient quantity for my needs.

Kev


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

EnglishKev said:


> Don't think size/type matters much.
> They don't need to be too large.
> I just went for a kit that had a sufficient quantity for my needs.
> 
> Kev


Thanks!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

If I could not care less, which I couldn't, about finding actual spine, would using more weight make it easier to identify the stiff side? Thanks.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

b0w_bender said:


> Well I've found a lot of variance in one of the dozen Beman's that I purchased. The next dozen of them was perfect. The 2 dozen axis arrows were very close also.


That's why I use EASTON all the way. You can also check looking for arrows some will list +/- .5 or +/- .2, just look at specks it always help.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Guya if my dial gauge is located on the top do I need to remove the spring out of it?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

for the people wanting to make a tester i went to the sporting goods place and bought a 2lb. hand weight and cut up a coat hanger for the hooks to hang on the shafts.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

pumba said:


> Has anybody built a carbon arrow spine tester similar too the ram one, if you have could you send me a copy of your plans kern too get one built( not by me if I want it too work).
> 
> Thanks greg


Hi Greg,

Check on the AT side in the DIY Equipment forum. A "spine tester" forum search gives several examples. Here's one of my favorites: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=604405&highlight=spine+tester+skynight


----------

